# Studying for PE Exam



## DaveEng (Mar 5, 2015)

Just wanted to know if anyone has taken both PE and SE. I took SE last Fall (passed vertical, failed lateral) and I'm going to take the PE next month. How does it compare in difficulty to the SE? How would you prepare differently? Thanks

-Dave


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2015)

I took the civil exam after I passed the structural exams.

I was simply angry when I took the structural PM of the civil. It was a joke of a test compared to the structural exams.

Just keep doing problems and you'll do just fine.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Mar 6, 2015)

After having passed the SE I've been tempted to take the PE just to pass it. Seems like it would be a piece of cake by comparison (but that's only my impression based on others experiences).


----------



## darius (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree that is a piece of cake after passing the SE but only in regards to the afternoon part (Structural) which you choose form five disciplines. The morning part is a mixture of questions of the five discipline. So, in order to pass you still have to do decent in the morning. Is definitely not hard but requires some effort. If you get the CERM by Lindeburg and go through it, I believe you can easily make it. Just that book I think is more than enough to get the PE.

Good Luck!


----------



## Moose70 (Mar 7, 2015)

Took the PE exam before SE, and I agree with all of the above comments. PE Civil-Structural (afternoon) is a walk in the park compared to the SE. As darius noted, hardest part will be the broad morning session, getting familiar with the CERM is critical to passing.


----------



## Andy Lin (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree with darius also, PE is definitely much less intensive compare to the SE. I actually wrote a post about how to study for the PE: Link here.

In CA, you are required to have a PE in order to take the SE so most of us here have taken it. Out of curiosity, does any other state has that requirement?


----------



## Agostage (Mar 9, 2015)

PE is an order of magnitude easier than SE. You still have to respect the exam but otherwise it should be no problem for you. Like everyone else said, know Lindeburg well. I probably used it 98% of the time.


----------



## DaveEng (Mar 9, 2015)

Y'all are reinforcing what I've been thinking. I am more concerned about the morning portion of the exam with all the other disciplines included. I am going to study CERM and do sample problems. The exam is in a month so I guess I should start studying. Thanks for your replies


----------



## Antnyt23 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm hoping to follow the same path DaveEng i'm currently enrolled for the SE vertical and lateral in April and am hoping to pass one or both. After i complete the SE I am planning on taking the Civil PE at some point. I have read a bunch of comments on comparisons and they all tend to match what has been said here. Civil (structural) afternoon much easier than the SE exam .... only difficulty is the broad morning concepts if you are not familiar with them.


----------

